# Halloween Forum Android and IPhone Apps are here!



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

We are happy to announce that Halloween Forum now has an app for both Android users and IPhone users.

_How to get it:_
Go to the official Iphone app store or Android market on your mobile device and search for "Halloween Forum"

With Halloween Forum Mobile, you can access HalloweenForum.com forums directly from your Android or Iphone device.

- Send and receive PM's
- Access and post to the most recent discussions
- Read and post to Halloween Forum content
- View Halloween Forum profiles
- Customize your mobile account anywhere, anytime

It is a convenient way to access Halloween Forum.

What these apps are not: The app is not a replacement for coming to the site via a web browser. These applications are an easy way to access the basic features of the site, but not all features. Smart phone users may also access the site by coming to the site directly via web browser to access all features.

Please help spread the news and rate the app highly if possible.

Thank you for your support.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ahhhh, if you dream about it, it will come! I know HF phone apps have long been requested and will have to check it out. Thanks to the person or persons who devoted the time into creating it.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

(SCREAMS) AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YESSSSSSSSSS!!! Thank you


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

*works!!!!*

So cool it works 5thumbs up


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

This is great! I'm loving it.


----------



## craigsrobotics (Nov 20, 2007)

Just installed it...awesome!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

I have been testing out the app.
I can't find a link to Social Groups. Maybe a button should be added to the main pop-up menu.
Also, some posts with an embedded YouTube video do not display correctly. When the post is tapped, "(null)" is displayed for the post.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Lovin' it! Works great on my Galaxy Tab


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

So excited! Just installed it


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Installed mine as well, can't wait to test it out! Thanks Larry!!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I would like to thank Frankie's Girl for BIG TIME helping me with the IPhone app.

She spent a decent amount of time helping me getting the app in the IPhone App Store. She helped us out A LOT. (there are a lot of steps to get the app online).

THANK YOU Frankie's Girl! Not sure what I would have done without you.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

There are some features (such as social groups) that are not necessarily accessible in the app. The more time that goes by, the better it will get. Great for convenience. Make sure to poke around at the different views etc (newest / Forum / Home) etc.

Hopefully the issue with some youtube videos and view blogs (errors occur) will be resolved soon.

Thanks!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

I love this!!! The only thing that would make it better was if I could move it to my SD card. I've got a MyTouch Slide and I'm always getting low on storage space. But that's just a super minor thing.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

yeah, thank you, now ithe forum can go with me................


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gettin it now.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

*love it*

Thanks for the ap!


----------



## wAkethedeAd (Apr 13, 2009)

Just downloaded it, using it now. Android! This is great.


----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

I love this APP!!!!

I tried to rate it and review it but for some reason it's not posting.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is wonderful idea, atlas it will be some time before I could go for something like this.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am on it!!! Lol! I almost fell out my chair right now! lol! Talk about a great evening surprise!  

At'a boy Larry!

Android here! About to install and commence the countdown to download! T minus 10 seconds and counting... Houston, The app has landed! lol! *


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Woooooo, I've been bad in checking in lately, hopefully this will help. Plus it gives me something to do at work!


----------



## denial (Oct 4, 2010)

ok im gonna sound like an idiot how do i get the app on my phone. never mind i actually had to read ive got it wooo hooooo


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

larry said:


> I would like to thank Frankie's Girl for BIG TIME helping me with the IPhone app.


Thanks Frankie's Girl, works great!


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

*iPhone app*

Just downloaded form AppStore. Glad I had nothing to do tonight, so I logged onto the website for something to do.


----------



## Revned (May 21, 2011)

Brilliant app, thanks so much, Halloween Forum wherever and whenever now \o/\o/\o/


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow, nice app. I have been MIA for quite sometime, but this just might reel me back into the fold. Very smart move to grab the mobile audience. Everyone with tablets, does the app scale up to fit the larger screens?


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I am loving it so far! Thanks a ton.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Jaybo said:


> Wow, nice app. I have been MIA for quite sometime, but this just might reel me back into the fold. Very smart move to grab the mobile audience. Everyone with tablets, does the app scale up to fit the larger screens?


Yep, hit the little 'x' at the bottom right.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 22, 2008)

Love it!!! Works perfectly.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks all for your support. More abilities will be added in time as well.

Glad that you installed it Jonathan. I have the RFR app also 


Jonathan said:


> Love it!!! Works perfectly.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Not sure if I'm missing it--or if it will be a feature added later---but how can I jump to the last page if a thread. I see that I can scroll through pages....but for those blasted threads in 'Games' it can take a bit of time.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

There are the page numbers at the top of the thread in the app. Easy to get to the last page. Hope that helps.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks..yup..been using that....but some of those threads in 'Games' have over 2,500 pages....takes a bit of scrolling through the page numbers.


----------



## shinehigh (Jun 29, 2011)

How about some playbook love?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow all! Just on my iPod and able to be on HF without App as well BUT will the iPhone App work on my l'il ole iPod as well?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

If your ipod supports new iphone apps then it would work. Not sure what the ipod supports though. Thanks


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Just loaded it on my I pod! Sweet!!


----------



## mxmarsh (Jul 17, 2011)

I just down loaded it on my i-phone and works great !!!!!!


----------



## Thundr (Sep 20, 2009)

Works great on my Droid X. App is pretty detailed. You can access alot of the sites functions. Awesome App!!!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Downloaded onto my Droid and it is working great. Thanks for the hard work on it and I'm looking forward to even more features


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

Found it and downloading it now.


----------



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

Installed the iPhone app today. Very well done!


----------



## t shirtchuck (May 11, 2010)

*Droid App*

I'm challenged sometimes on these things... But could someone post a tutorial on how to post messages and how to attach photos to them using this app? Love the app, just not sure how to use it!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

yea i dont know how to post from the droid app unless it's a reply?


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Go to "Forums" (click the options button on the droid) and once you've selected a forum there is a "New Thread" button that appears on the bottom right (as well as "Subscribe", "Search")


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Fantastic news! Just downloaded it onto my iphone - can't wait to try it out! Thank you


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Wahooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! Hot digity!!!!!!!!!!! My bones are rattling!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

*Ok I concede...*

I give up, I will now admit that the iPhone app for Halloween Forum is awesome, I only wish there was a BlackBerry app too so I could keep up all the time. Oh well that's the way it goes today, at least I can try to keep up on the iPod.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I will have to check this out..


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

I just notice this app. I works great. Thank you.


----------



## kagey (Sep 11, 2011)

Cool! Gonna try this now - Got a Galaxy S phone to try it on.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I have android and can't find 'halloweenforum' in my market. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

It is in "the" android market and should be there by searching for "halloween forum" or "halloweenforum". However, if you have a device that does not use the official marketplace, it may not be there. Check out http://www.appbrain.com/app/halloween-forum/com.vbulletin.build_506 to download


----------



## HallowEve (Jan 18, 2010)

I just got a galaxy precendent (sp) and it says the app is not capatable with my android phone when I try to download it  that stinks i was so excited about using the app!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Yikes. Have not heard of issues with compatibility. Going to do a minor update soon. Maybe it will be compatible once it is updated.


HallowEve said:


> I just got a galaxy precendent (sp) and it says the app is not capatable with my android phone when I try to download it  that stinks i was so excited about using the app!


----------



## HallowEve (Jan 18, 2010)

HallowEve said:


> I just got a galaxy precendent (sp) and it says the app is not capatable with my android phone when I try to download it  that stinks i was so excited about using the app!


Sorry Larry I just discoverd that I had to change my applications setting to accept "unknown sources" then I was able to download it! YEA! So excited! If anyone else has this problem have them check that setting! =) Thanks!


----------



## emmyboowho (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi! I’m new but I’m just wondering, is there still an app?? Bc that would be amazing ?


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if the app is still working/up? I've had it downloaded on my phone for a few years now (Android), but just recently it stopped showing updated material and I can't reply to or view anything (there's always some sort of error). The app is still open-able on my phone, but it doesn't show up in my apps library, and searching "Halloween Forum" in Google Play doesn't turn up anything either... Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't think it is supported any longer. I used to have it but when I upgraded my iPhone, iTunes did not transfer it over. When I went to the app store it was no longer listed there.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Hollowman68 said:


> I don't think it is supported any longer. I used to have it but when I upgraded my iPhone, iTunes did not transfer it over. When I went to the app store it was no longer listed there.


Dang that sucks! Welp, hopefully in the future we get another one! I can do with just the website for now


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Awesome job guys, can’t wait to start using it! Props to Frankie’s Girl for her part in making this happen!


----------

